# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  fonction etre averti

## dogeorge

bonjour

plus possible daccéder aux départements de cette rubiruqe

réponse qui s'affiche

*Message vBulletin*Les listes de mails ont été désactivés par un administrateur.
merci

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour  :Smile: 

malheureusement suite à un souci technique nous avons été obligés de désactiver effectivement, et ce pour une durée indéterminée pour le moment.  :Frown:

----------


## dogeorge

merci KILLY de ta réponse, j’espère que vous pourrez réparer assez vite!!

----------


## Anaïs

je crois qu'il ne va pas falloir trop compter sur la rapidité hélas, mais on va essayer de faire au mieux.  ::

----------


## dogeorge

merci quand meme!!!

----------

